# If this looks ok and appropriate



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

It sure how to download photos but if anyone is willing to send out a phone number and or email address that I can send pics of my tank and get their advice on if it is appropriate to what fish I am keeping. :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is a sticky at the beginning of each forum that talks about posting pictures.


----------

